# HI newbie wants qs



## ALTT (Oct 18, 2008)

HI to everyone 
just decided to start looking into buying a maritius blue QS so any help would be greatfully received


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome qS prices are dropping fast at the moment you can get some very nice ones for £14500 of less 
When you getr your qS why not join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum someone else with taste. Its the best colour for the MkI.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Good choice, they only made 180 in blue! 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

